
AMD Ryzen 9 4900HS is faster than every mobile Intel Core i9 laptop - stambros
https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-9-4900HS-is-faster-than-every-mobile-Intel-Core-i9-laptop-in-the-market-today-according-to-our-own-benchmarks.459045.0.html
======
greatjack613
This has so many ramifications:

1\. Oems will start getting on board with AMD and we will finally gets 1st
tier designs like the xps series with AMD chips.

2\. Laptops were the last stronghold where intels performance was still
higher, now that AMD has conquered this tower the 'intel' castle is ready to
be invaded.

3\. The increased competition should mean that top chip laptop prices will
start dropping. Cheaper notebooks.

Overall this is incredible. Great job AMD!

------
jti107
congrats Lisa Su! Five years ago, I couldn't imagine AMD doing this to Intel.
We'll see if they can also success against Nvidia, I'm pretty optimistic
they'll eventually get there.

------
uyuioi
Could we see this in a MacBook Air sized laptop?

~~~
MrK93
The Asus Zephyrus g14 is a 14 inch thin and light laptop which has the 4900HS,
so, not quite a Macbook Air, bit still very compact for an 8 core laptop.

~~~
jdashg
It's an awesome machine, if you don't need a webcam on your laptop. Which...
Oops.

